# Lumenoks f.a.s.t. Arrow squaring tool



## SouthShoreRat

Everyone, I have added this new product to my online store.. This has got to be the best ASD I have ever seen. Stop on by South Shore and Take a look..

Here is a video explaining the ASD. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCG0Lcl3_84


----------



## kattman

How Much?


----------



## SouthShoreRat

$32.95 about $10 less than the G5 ASD


----------



## Shmittey

It bolts to the bench too! Bout time.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Shmittey said:


> It bolts to the bench too! Bout time.


This is a great feature, I have used the G5 ASD for a long time. It works really well but the one thing I have always felt was missing was the ability to bolt it to a bench. 

I have actually been checking into having a machine shop build one that bench mounts for a few months. 

No need to do that now. I have a feeling this one will sell really well..

Here is a picture


----------



## Ancient Archer

Why so concerned about bolting it to a bench? Just clamp it in a vise, or clamp it to a table top!

Is that a piece of emery cloth that is used to square the arrow?


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Ancient Archer said:


> Why so concerned about bolting it to a bench? Just clamp it in a vise, or clamp it to a table top!
> 
> Is that a piece of emery cloth that is used to square the arrow?



Bolting it to a bench is such a simple thing Im surprise it has taken so long for a company to develop one that can be bolted down. 

Yes it is an adhesive backed piece of emery cloth.


----------



## Ancient Archer

With nocks/inserts/tips fitting "snugly" or "pressed" into the arrow shaft, how important is a squared end? Seems to me that the fit of the nock/insert/tip would have more control of alignment than a square shaft end. Perhaps this would be more important for competitive archery than for casual target shooting, 3D, or for hunting.

Where am I wrong? Would like to hear comments on this.


----------



## SPIKER_67

The feature that the ASD by G5 has, that this doesn't, is the aluminum cutter that will square the insert face.

This is critical to true broadhead flight.

But I do like the fact that it works the entire diameter of the shaft at the same time, rather than G5's which has surface contact 1/2 of the time.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

spiker_01 said:


> The feature that the ASD by G5 has, that this doesn't, is the aluminum cutter that will square the insert face.
> 
> This is critical to true broadhead flight.
> 
> But I do like the fact that it works the entire diameter of the shaft at the same time, rather than G5's which has surface contact 1/2 of the time.


Actually you could use an adhesive backed emory cloth and use it on aluminum arrows and inserts. 

I still have my G5s and will continue to use them as well. Being able to bolt this to a bench really speeds up arrow making.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Ancient Archer said:


> With nocks/inserts/tips fitting "snugly" or "pressed" into the arrow shaft, how important is a squared end? Seems to me that the fit of the nock/insert/tip would have more control of alignment than a square shaft end. Perhaps this would be more important for competitive archery than for casual target shooting, 3D, or for hunting.
> 
> Where am I wrong? Would like to hear comments on this.


If a insert is real snug then you could argue the squaring may not be so critical. Some arrows and inserts arent that snug. I square the nock end, the point end and the insert face itself. This really helps with broadhead alignment.


----------



## jrip

Whoah!!! I've had one of those sitting on my bench at work for the last 6 months. Works like a charm.... definitely better than a G5 ASD. Mine uses adhesive backed emery cloth... easily replaceable and cheap to replace at the same time.


Seriously.


----------



## Gusman

*Fast*

I saw this on BHP. They did a review on it and then a video using the lumenok. 

Very cool product.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

SouthShoreRat said:


> If a insert is real snug then you could argue the squaring may not be so critical. Some arrows and inserts arent that snug. I square the nock end, the point end and the insert face itself. This really helps with broadhead alignment.


Thats a great practice and I do my arrows the same as well. But the arguable point of a snug fitting insert and whether or not squaring is needed is the Mass Production key words, while quality control today is at higher standards than ever you will still get a few oddballs that slip through. Even if the insert is snug to the shaft and thinking logically you would assume that due to that the insert face IS as square to the shaft as it could get, but if the face of the insert is not square itself you will have headaches. Thats why I always figure squaring each and every part of the arrow before finishing is just simple insurance to make sure I have as true an arrow as I can get.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> Thats a great practice and I do my arrows the same as well. But the arguable point of a snug fitting insert and whether or not squaring is needed is the Mass Production key words, while quality control today is at higher standards than ever you will still get a few oddballs that slip through. Even if the insert is snug to the shaft and thinking logically you would assume that due to that the insert face IS as square to the shaft as it could get, but if the face of the insert is not square itself you will have headaches. Thats why I always figure squaring each and every part of the arrow before finishing is just simple insurance to make sure I have as true an arrow as I can get.


Absolutely correct!


----------



## jwshooter11

I got one a week ago! After 2 dozen arrows, it works flawlessly!


----------



## SouthShoreRat

jwshooter11 said:


> I got one a week ago! After 2 dozen arrows, it works flawlessly!


I would think its just about bullet proof. Just replace the sanding disc once in a while and you are set.


----------



## Lumenok

*Fletched arrow squaring.*

Hey, I am glad to hear that folks out there are enjoying the use of our new Fletched Arrow Squaring Tool. It was the product of our need to precision square the back ends of prefletched shafts. When we introduced our Lumen-Arrows, one of the variables that we knew needed to be controlled was the squareness at the nock end of the shaft. The reason being, that both the Lumenok's contacts should touch the end of the shaft with equal pressure to insure consistant lighting. What we found when we measured the squarenewss of factory cut ends on prefletched shafts was appalling. We sometimes saw .030" out of square ends. Accuracy does suffer and Lumenok function is effected. Please check out the video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCG0Lcl3_84 
As with all of our products, Made in the USA is a fact of life to us.
Thanks to all of you.
Eric


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Thanks Eric for the input! I was very excited when I found your company had created a tool that was very easy to use. This is the easiest arrow square I have ever used. Every arrow & shaft I sell is squared on one of your F.A.S.T tools


----------



## KyKrazy

I love the Fact the product is made in the USA as well as the Company's other products. And they are proud of it!!


----------

